# How much do I need ?



## Mcdorward (Jan 20, 2016)

Approaching 50 {feel 70}, worked 30 of them {feels like 50 Ive worked}, fed up with weather, kids flown / fleeing the nest, Motorhome fueled, few quid saved, love the sun but wondering how much i need before jacking the job and heading to warmer climate ?  Don't want to take the chance and leave it til politicians try to wring the last breath out of me at 67 then keep whats in my pension cup when my toes point to the sky not long after !


----------



## meggypeggy (Jan 20, 2016)

Are you talking about full timing then? Join the club lol. No more bricks and mortar for me either now.
Money wise? How long is a piece of string?
Depends how simply you want to live.
I haven't got a pot to pee in but pretty sure I will manage.
Food and fuel. A few grand for repairs and emergency's. Work as you go but just less hours and something you enjoy.
If you get stuck you can always go back to the rat race. There is always a way. Maybe you just need a year off to recharge then think about the rest later. 50 is young! I'm a baby  I'm only 43.
Don't think too far ahead. Just go and have a break for a bit and give yourself a breather.


----------



## martyncc (Jan 20, 2016)

Mcdorward said:


> Approaching 50 {feel 70}, worked 30 of them {feels like 50 Ive worked}, fed up with weather, kids flown / fleeing the nest, Motorhome fueled, few quid saved, love the sun but wondering how much i need before jacking the job and heading to warmer climate ?  Don't want to take the chance and leave it til politicians try to wring the last breath out of me at 67 then keep whats in my pension cup when my toes point to the sky not long after !



depends what dept you have if any .... and how you live ... i stopped working 18mths ago i live on £1600 a month ... but i could live on a lot less but i like a drink ... and thats every night ... i have no dept .... i am 59 ... so look at how you live and ask what can i live with out .. IF YOU HAVE DEPT ..sort that first ... you can kid yourself that you can keep the payments on a dept but its harder than you think when you have a limited amount coming in .... hope this helps   Martyn


----------



## Mcdorward (Jan 20, 2016)

No debt to weigh us down and I can near smell the warm air of southern spain, its the fear factor of change that no doubt sows the seeds questioning your mental state...


----------



## martyncc (Jan 20, 2016)

Mcdorward said:


> No debt to weigh us down and I can near smell the warm air of southern spain, its the fear factor of change that no doubt sows the seeds questioning your mental state...



WHY do you have a trade ... how do you make money now ....... go to your local pub and ask can you work there for a couple of months free of charge to get experience of bar work ..... then you can get work anywhere ... job done


----------



## Mcdorward (Jan 20, 2016)

Plumber to trade but been office based a few years but like riding a bike no doubt !


----------



## martyncc (Jan 20, 2016)

Mcdorward said:


> Plumber to trade but been office based a few years but like riding a bike no doubt !



I'm plumber to .... there you go ...... you can always make a bob or two


----------



## meggypeggy (Jan 20, 2016)

Mcdorward said:


> Plumber to trade but been office based a few years but like riding a bike no doubt !



Plumber? Sorted then lol. I really don't think you have much to worry about. 
If you are that keen on the idea then just try it! If you don't like it then come back. 
:goodluck:


----------



## meggypeggy (Jan 20, 2016)

Just being nosey but I noticed in the first post it was all "I" and "me" but in the next post it was "us" that's interesting lol.
Does the wife need convincing then? Maybe? Is she not fully on board with the idea? I'm probably wrong but I was just wondering. I'm so nosey, sorry


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 20, 2016)

Mcdorward said:


> No debt to weigh us down and I can near smell the warm air of southern spain, its the fear factor of change that no doubt sows the seeds questioning your mental state...



Just go for it, we jacked in work nearly 5 years ago, hubby earns a few quid doing what he loves (only reason he does it), but we are lucky we have savings to back us up, there goes the kids inheritance (but they all earn good money anyway so don't need ours).


----------



## voyagerstan (Jan 20, 2016)

I've not worked properly since 40 but living in a van is really good for focusing your mind and giving you ideas . For a few years I worked for 4 months and traveled for 8 . It's just that initial thought that you need ,there has to de a better way . ( there is believe me) . Been traveling and living in vans for nearly 30years now can't see it changing . . . . Stan


----------



## meggypeggy (Jan 20, 2016)

yorkieowl said:


> Just go for it, we jacked in work nearly 5 years ago, hubby earns a few quid doing what he loves (only reason he does it), but we are lucky we have savings to back us up, there goes the kids inheritance (but they all earn good money anyway so don't need ours).





voyagerstan said:


> I've not worked properly since 40 but living in a van is really good for focusing your mind and giving you ideas . For a few years I worked for 4 months and traveled for 8 . It's just that initial thought that you need ,there has to de a better way . ( there is believe me) . Been traveling and living in vans for nearly 30years now can't see it changing . . . . Stan



I'm the same. I can't stand to be rooted anywhere, makes me feel suffocated.
My brother is the same. He's off to Spain or Portugal soon, he will just decide which one the week before he leaves I expect lol. My mum has always called us a couple of nomads. My dad despairs of us  probably because he spent forty years in the same factory. He's been at the same social club over fifty years. God knows where me and my brother get it from but we are both the same.


----------



## welshrarebit (Jan 21, 2016)

My daughter and her husband don't understand how we could possibly like what we do, touring France,Portugal  and Spain, not a destination in mind.living in a box, how can you possibly do that?  Luckily we don't need to earn with a pension in place. 
On our 9th year now,  can't see it finishing Any time soon.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 21, 2016)

With a good trade behind you just pack up, you can soon go back if needed.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 21, 2016)

*Property in UK*

Clearly your circumstances (property wise) will mean you may not consider these points

1 You need a UK address for DVLA and insurance.
So see how you can manage this

2 House prices are the best bet against inflation
So either keep you house or buy a cheaper property and rent
Lots of Options

3 if you do  no 2  no 1 is still necessary.

4 A property in UK is good for Doctors in particular

5 Also a bolt hole if you become ill unable to live in the MH

6 Selling a property and realising the capital seems good but !!!
Maybe buy a holiday home on a site and get some income
Or let your current property
All depends what where, house prices. rent amounts  Location location Location !

Good luck I am not suggesting that you dont "GO FOR IT" but take care how you do it


----------



## Mcdorward (Jan 21, 2016)

meggypeggy said:


> Just being nosey but I noticed in the first post it was all "I" and "me" but in the next post it was "us" that's interesting lol.
> Does the wife need convincing then? Maybe? Is she not fully on board with the idea? I'm probably wrong but I was just wondering. I'm so nosey, sorry



lol no she is of the same thinking! WE started tenting 25 years ago, progressed to caravans and now on OUR fourth MH. WE (lol) class our Thursday night as MH night cos the vans readied for the Friday escape ! 

Tied to a business at the moment but working hard on exit strategy ! Every day, every week, every month !


----------



## meggypeggy (Jan 21, 2016)

Mcdorward said:


> lol no she is of the same thinking! WE started tenting 25 years ago, progressed to caravans and now on OUR fourth MH. WE (lol) class our Thursday night as MH night cos the vans readied for the Friday escape !
> 
> Tied to a business at the moment but working hard on exit strategy ! Every day, every week, every month !



That's great that you are both on board with it  

I wanted to escape years ago before my daughter started school in the UK but my ex wasn't keen on the idea, he is very close to his family, his mum is still making his packed lunches and he's in his forties :scared: 
My girl is in her final year at school now though and I'm hoping to get a van at the end of the summer :banana:
Blooming catalytic converter and sensor has just gone on my little car though so its off to hospital yet again tommorow, spent half of last week having bits and bobs done on it as well :mad1:
Can't buy a van til end of summer though so I'm gonna have to keep spending on my little car  c'est la vie.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Feb 13, 2016)

Mcdorward said:


> Approaching 50 {feel 70}, worked 30 of them {feels like 50 Ive worked}, fed up with weather, kids flown / fleeing the nest, Motorhome fueled, few quid saved, love the sun but wondering how much i need before jacking the job and heading to warmer climate ?  Don't want to take the chance and leave it til politicians try to wring the last breath out of me at 67 then keep whats in my pension cup when my toes point to the sky not long after !



How much do you need? well you need to sit down and do a budget. One chap said he managed on £1600 a month... wow I would love that , I manage on half!!
Work out the cost of your vehicle for the year.
Work out what you normally spend on food and other living expenses ie: the occaisonal pair of shoes.
You will have to guess how much fuel you might use..
Then there will be things like gas, repairs, ferries and some camp sites.

I would suggest a bit of time with a pencil and paper, that's what I did and took early retirement. I get my first pension payment this month so that's nearly three lovely years I've had so far. I would encourage you to try and see if its possible. Scary but possible.


----------

